# Capacitores INFLADOS, pc NO ARRANCA



## Anibal82 (May 28, 2010)

Hola a todos! Escribo para contarles mi problema y solicitar consejos! Tengo una Motherboart que la unica identificación que tiene es en el Chipset (T-Bird AMD-k7), en base a esto Googlie y averigüe que es una Pcchips M810 (V7.1G) y el Micro es un Duron 750. Bueno el problema comenzo cuando costaba muchisimo :enfadado: que la pc arranque y despues de muchos intentos lograba que arranque. La desarme y todos los capacitores que rodean al micro de 2200uF/6.3V estaban inflados. Los reemplace por capacitores de 2200uF/16V porque no consegui otros pero el problema continua y mas aun no logro que arranque. Ahora hace 8 pitidos (lo cual por lo que investigue es problema de la targeta grafica que es onboard) por lo que le coloque otra targeta de video y los pitidos continuan. 
Luego como para probar cambie la RAM y sigue sin arrancar pero no hace los pitidos.
Otra prueba que hice fue sacarle el micro y no muestra nada en pantalla tampoco.
Bueno cualquier consejo es de utilidad 
Si alguien tiene experiencia en el tema y me acoseje que no reniegue se acepta!! 
Obviamente que lo ideal seria probar la placa y el micro por separado pero no tengo esa posibilidad. Desde muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Eduardo (May 28, 2010)

Abri la fuente y controlale los electroliticos, o conseguite una fuente "prestada por un rato" de otra maquina y probala.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2010)

Posiblemente hayas cortado alguna pista al cambiar los capacitores.

Una buena lupa te vendría bién !

Saludos !


----------



## Anibal82 (May 28, 2010)

Gracias por responder tan rapidamente. Ya controle la fuente y esta todo ok, igualmente probe con otra y no consegui ningun resultado.
Por otro lado cuando cambie los capacitores tuve mucho cuidado ya que tengo experiencia en desoldar y soldar. Lo que si te consulto si hay alguna forma de comprobar que alla quedado bien soldado porque con el tester en continuidad algunos marca continuidad hasta que se cargan y otros marcan continuidad como si estarian en corto (esto esta bien?). Espero que entiendas mi explicación!! Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 28, 2010)

No es la soldadura el problema (porque se ve bien) sino que se te haya cortado una de las pistas que iban a la isla.

Problemas por electroliticos secos son muy comunes, pero ojo porque no siempre se "inflan".


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2010)

Te comento , aunque tengamos *vastísima* experiencia soldando y desoldando, a veces se sale el cañito que une las pistas de un lado con el otro del impreso de doble faz.

Lo comento porque a mi me ha pasado . . . y han corrido toneladas de estaño por mis medias .

Ahora no sueldo más los capacitores apoyados en la placa, corto la pata larga igual a la otra y lo sueldo elevado , de esa manera puedo medir de un lado y del otro aún con el nuevo capacitor soldado. No queda elegante pero es mejor para trabajar .

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2010)

Si me dejan meter la cuchara, opino 

Fijate en los condensadores que cambiaste si no usaban las patas como puente entre las dos caras del PCB. Si bien traen un cilindrito de cobre que conecta ambos pads, no es difícil llevárselos (arrancados) al desoldar el componente.
Si el nuevo no llega a soldarse de los dos lados, adiós conexión y adiós funcionamiento.

Nunca me pasó ni me volverá a pasar, pero vale la pena chequear el punto.


Saludos


----------



## cliche (May 28, 2010)

estimado.
Claramente es problema de polarizacion de capacitores.
consejo toma la placa y metela a otro tarro. si parte bien es tu supler POwer. Si persiste. un corte afecto la Bios programa que dice que hacer como y cuando a todas las funciones del diseño. si es asi. tenes dos opciones conseguirte un shipset. y grabarcelo. o cambiar la placa. siendo la mas viable la segunda 
Atte.


----------



## mcrven (May 28, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te comento , aunque tengamos *vastísima* experiencia soldando y desoldando, a veces se sale el cañito que une las pistas de un lado con el otro del impreso de doble faz.
> Saludos !



Pues te comento DOSMETROS y demás, que si esas placas fuesen doblefaz, nos podríamos dar por afortunados. El caso es que son Multilayer con no menos de 4 capas superpuestas y, aún con la experiencia que pueda tener Anibal o, cualquiera de nosotros, es muy fácil arrastrar un tubito bypass e inutilizar una placa.

Ahora, lo que Anibal comentó, de probar los componentes en alguna otra placa madre de funcionamiento conocido, es lo más recomendable. Para la placa que estás reparando, posiblemente, la mejor solución será remplazarla. Entiendo que el costo puede ser importante pero, quizás puedas encontrar una de ese mismo modelo, usada y a un precio muy bajo.

Suerte con todo lo demás, con la esperanza de que pronto lo puedas solucionar. No es cosa fácil.

Saludos:


----------



## ElTallercito (May 28, 2010)

Hola Anibal82, justo ahora en mi trabajo estoy haciendo eso, cambio capacitores inflados de unos mothers. Les comento como esta la situacion y lo que hago.
Como estos mothers son lead free, ROHS(o como quieran llamarolos), es decir utilizan soldadura sin plomo; el estaño que utilizamos funde a aproximadamente 400ºC. Para eso la empresa compro una pistola desoldadora marca DIC(no me acuerdo el modelo) y una sopladora de aire caliente para electronica. El proceso para desoldar es el siguiente: 
1)le aplicamos aire caliente durante unos segundos. 
2) luego apoyamos la pistola desoldadora para derretir y chupar el estaño.
Muchas veces hay que repetir porque este procedimiento no es totalmente efectivo pero despues de muchas pruebas de estaciones de soldado y demas es lo mejor que se consiguio aunque no lo crean. Yo lo considero un metodo muy agresivo.
Luego se cambian los capacitores por unos nuevos y el mother generalmente sale funcionando. Obviamente el mother despues se testea.
Si sale defectusoso, en su mayoria, el problema es una pista cortada o como dijeron por ahi, un tubito de esos que unen las distinas capas de pistas que se salio.

Espero te sirva mi comentario, igual queria postear porque es exactamente lo que estoy haciendo en el trabajo. La verdad ya estoy podrido todo los dias lo mismo, deboa haber desoldado y soldado mas de 1000 capacitores seguro!!!!!

Como comentario final, mira, a pesar de que estos mothers son bastante maltratados con calor y fuerza bruta al desoldar, salen funcionando la gran mayoria.

Ahh, y tranquilos, estos mothers no son para vender al publico en gral. 

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## mcrven (May 29, 2010)

Para evitar el maltrato de la MB que, según dice ELTallercito es el común denominador en estos casos, he determinado que, si se va a remplazar el capacitor o los capacitores, que más da si maltratamos los elementos que vamos a cambiar en vez de tratar de cuidar la MB.

Los últimos cambios de este tipo, se optó por cortar de cuajo por la parte baja, con una picadora muy bien afilada, el cuerpo del capacitor.

Luego, se retira el remanente de dicho cuerpo y, con la MB fijada en vertical, se aplica el cautín - es mejor utilizar un cautín de cierto calibre: 40W aprox - preferiblemente dotado de una punta de unos 3 mm, mientras que, por el otro lado se tira de los alambre, uno a uno, a medida que se sienten flojos y sin ejercer fuerza excesiva, luego de lo cual se vacía el bypass con un chupete de desoldar.

Es lo que ha dado mejores y menores daños a las placas.

Espero les sirva y suerte:


----------



## Anibal82 (May 29, 2010)

Es muy interesante todos los aportes que me están dando y lo agradezco. 
  Obviamente que sabia a lo que me enfrentaba al querer cambiar los capacitores de la Mother, ya tenia experiencia (con buen resultado) cambiando capas de una placa de video. Por otro lado se de lo complicado que es no dañar los through-hole (los famosos tubitos de que tanto hablan), es mas reparando una placa de una central telefónica lo saque sin querer y lo solucione con una alambre muy fina pasándola de un lado a otro y haciendo contacto en las pistas de ambos lados (por supuesto que en una Mother esto es casi imposible).
  Gracias por el consejo mcrven y me estoy inclinando por cambiar la placa porque esto era una prueba para ver si podía salvar la Mother ya que llevarla a un servicio técnico me saldría mas caro que comprar una nueva (por lo menos en mi ciudad).
  Gracias a ElTallercito por aportar toda su experiencia y por supuesto que mis herramientas no se acercan ni a un 20% de lo que maneja el je je!! Pero me queda una duda, una vez que cambias los capasitores, los comprobas con el tester? (mas allá que es difícil llegar a una conclusión con un componente colocado, es simple curiosidad). Y por ultimo "SUPONIENDO QUE LOS CAPAS ANDAN BIEN" y hay algún otro componente para corroborar? Si alguien sabe como testear los Mosfet agradezco el aporte. Bueno seguimos en contacto y gracias! Mientras voy a empezar a buscar precios de Mother y micro je je!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2010)

mcrven dijo:


> Pues te comento DOSMETROS y demás, que si esas placas fuesen doblefaz, nos podríamos dar por afortunados. El caso es que son Multilayer con no menos de 4 capas superpuestas y, aún con la experiencia que pueda tener Anibal o, cualquiera de nosotros, es muy fácil arrastrar un tubito bypass e inutilizar una placa.
> 
> Ahora, lo que Anibal comentó, de probar los componentes en alguna otra placa madre de funcionamiento conocido, es lo más recomendable. Para la placa que estás reparando, posiblemente, la mejor solución será remplazarla. Entiendo que el costo puede ser importante pero, quizás puedas encontrar una de ese mismo modelo, usada y a un precio muy bajo.
> 
> ...


 

Si *mcrven* , lo expliquè como *doble faz* para que le fuera más facil de entender 

Saludos !


----------



## mcrven (May 31, 2010)

Anibal82 dijo:


> Pero me queda una duda, una vez que cambias los capasitores, los comprobas con el tester?



El parámetro de mayor importancia de los capacitores electrolíticos, es la ESR (Resistencia en Serie Relativa), la cual, con un medidor de ESR se puede chequear con el cap. montado en el circuito. De todas formas, la medición se debería hacer por separado y con el cap. fuera de la board, con los consiguientes riesgos en el desmontaje.

El hecho de que el cap. esté hinchado, significa que el elemento se recalentó. Nunca significa que esté malo por defecto. Pero hay que determinar el estado de las demás características del elemento, aunque, si está hinchado, preferiblemente se debe sustituir.

Como siempre, suerte y saludos:


----------



## ElTallercito (May 31, 2010)

Anibal82... 
Mira la prueba que hacemos es ver si el mother arranca basicamente. Luego se le actuliza el bios, y finalemente con un programa en DOS se verifican que ande todo, memorias, puertos, lectora CD, disketera, y otras pruebas que no se de que son pero supongo que seran cosas propias del mother.
Pero si te referis a algo netamente electronico no, a ojo revisamos si hay alguna pista cortada o algo asi, pero no mas.

PD: para revisar las cosas habria que desoldarlas, pero no creo que quieras mas complicaciones jeje, directamente en placa no se como seria para tener una lectura exacta. 

NaCL u dos (Saludos) a todos, y suerte!!!


----------



## El Brujo (Jun 17, 2010)

Esos mothers PC chips deben ser del año 2001, me sorprende de que haya durado tanto.

una pregunta ¿Los capacitores son HFC, low esr, capacitores para mother, capacitores 105ºC o algo parecido?

Te cuento que los electrolíticos comunnes de 16V x 85ºC en general no permiten que el mother arranque.

Puede ser que al desoldar y volver a soldar, se haya dañado una pista interna.

Quizás se te dañó un Fet regulador, de esos que están al lado de los capacitores.

Si no me equivoco, esos mother traían el integrado regulador 7500, compatible 100% con el TL494, deberías conseguir un osciloscopio para ver si genera pulsos.

Muchas veces, por mas que los repares y lo hagas funcionar, esos mothers pc chips viejos, no funcionan muy estables y se cuelgan seguido.


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Jul 9, 2010)

"Todo motherboard es PC Chips, hasta que demuestre lo contrario"

Es verdad, los MB son multilayer,  una tecnica que uso y no podes fallar nunca al cambiar un capacitor es la siguiente:

-por lo general son minimo 2 los q*UE* se j*****n, pero es recomendable cambiar todos los cercanos al conector Molex de alimentacion
-Con cuidado y con un alicate bueno, voy rompiendo el capacitor viejo hasta dejar los  terminales sobresaliendo y sueldo el nuevo en esos terminales que dejo.
-con esto nos aseguramos que no se desuelda el terminal en las capas internas del MB.
eso si, siempre hay que ser rapido en soldar en todos lo casos que trabajemos en MB


Un abrazo


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 24, 2010)

Anibal, creo que nadie aun te a dado esta sugerencia que hare yo, si te fijas cerca de la bateria de la placa o cerca del chip cmos o de la bios encontraras un jumper, que suele ser de color rojo, en la mayoria de las MB se encuentran estos jumpers, sirven para resetear el cmos y asi dejar la bios con la configuracion de fabrica, proba esto con tu memoria ram que realiza el pitido y si no funciona hace lo mismo con la otra memoria ram. si no te funciona espero una respuesta, aun tengo cartas bajo la manga.
es de la siguiente forma, debes hacer puente con el pin que esta libre, entre el 1 y 2, o 2 y 3, la verdad no recuerdo bien, luego precionas el encendido, la maquina no encendera, desconecta la fuente, coloca el jumper como estaba y encende denuevo, eso reseteara la bios, de ese modo la configuracion del bios quedara como de fabrica


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 24, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> Anibal, creo que nadie aun te a dado esta sugerencia que hare yo, si te fijas cerca de la bateria de la placa o cerca del chip cmos o de la bios encontraras un jumper, que suele ser de color rojo, en la mayoria de las MB se encuentran estos jumpers, sirven para resetear el cmos y asi dejar la bios con la configuracion de fabrica, proba esto con tu memoria ram que realiza el pitido y si no funciona hace lo mismo con la otra memoria ram. si no te funciona espero una respuesta, aun tengo cartas bajo la manga




hola a mi me paso lo mismo con el bios y lo borre pero seguia haciendo lo mismo saque la pila y le compre una nueva y arranco tambien puede ser un problema de ram que no este andando


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 24, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> hola a mi me paso lo mismo con el bios y lo borre pero seguia haciendo lo mismo saque la pila y le compre una nueva y arranco tambien puede ser un problema de ram que no este andando



pero segun dijo anibal ya ha cambiado la memoria ram por otra de una pc que si funciona.


----------



## sergiocat (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola, proba otro micro, lo mas probable es que se haya pasado de temperatura. Otra cosa  que podes hacer es limpiar el zocalo de las memos con algun diluyente(tiner o aguarras).


----------

